# Zebra danios and ich



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have some zebra danios and i see some small white spots on them, but only one white spot and its near the end of the belly. Its been there since i got the fish nearly two weeks ago and im not sure if its ich or not. There fins are not clamped and if anything they are stretching outwards. If it is ich i have some salt and some medication on hand but no quarantine tank. I might get a 10 gallon quarantine tank tomorow though. SHould i raise the temperature to 81-84 even though danios are not good for that hot water...

The danio has been in my tank for 2 weeks. The spot has been there for 2 weeks. 20 gallon tank.


INFORMATION:
Current water temperature: 75 Celcius
PH: 6.8
Ammonia: .5 last check, did 25% water change, havent checked since
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
Tank already has salt. i add a very tiny pinch for every 2 gallons i add (i add less than the instructions ask


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

hello musho3210

I was wondering have you asked your LFS (Last Fish Store) About this ?\
How big is this white spot?
How old is the Danio?
How many do you have?
How big is your tank?

Dont start treating what you dont no. the key is STUDY STUDY STUDY make sure you no what you are dealing with before you add stuff in the water.

Raising temp will only increass your fish's activness so i wouldnt recommend.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would recommend monitoring the fish closely. A picture will help.


Kishfeeper said:


> How big is your tank?


This has been answered already.:wink2: 20 gallons.


> Raising temp will only increass your fish's activness so i wouldnt recommend.


I disagree. Raising the temp can increase the lifecycle of ich and should be fine for all fish with the exception of those in coldwater category.

Mush, your tank is still on cycling phase hence the results saying zero nitrites and nitrates.


musho3210 said:


> i add a very tiny pinch for every 2 gallons


How much exactly is the tiny pinch?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i cant get a picture, my camera wont focus on a fish that small.

a small pinch of salt is around 3 pinky tow nail size grains of freshwater aquarium salt. Im going to petsmart to get a quarantine/breeding tank tommorow


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If this were ick, after 2 wks, there would be more than 1 spot on a fish. Ick would spread rather quick, and the fish would have many little white spots. Danios are not prone to ick, which is one of the reasons they are so popular for cycling... they're sturdy fish.
Do you have a friend who could help get a pic? I'm sure with a pic we could help you.
I will also agree NOT to medicate what you don't know, especially during cycling. ANY ammonia or nitrite that is in the tank during cycling can cause the medication to have an adverse effect on your fish, thus causing a world of harm to the fish. I've seen people wipe out entire populations this way. If someone handed you a bottle of pills and said "here, take these in case your cough is the flu", would you do it? Same thing applies for your fish... plus, not all ick medications are safe for all fish... its important to know whats in the medication and what fish can handle it.


----------

